# Subtank Mini



## Mario (30/4/15)

Hi
Any vendors have the Subtank Mini here in Cape Town ?


----------



## Nooby (30/4/15)

Mario said:


> Hi
> Any vendors have the Subtank Mini here in Cape Town ?



http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/kangertech-subtank-mini/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (30/4/15)

Vape King has this - http://vapeking.co.za/kangertech-subtank-mini-hybrid-tank.html


----------



## Mario (30/4/15)

Nooby said:


> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/kangertech-subtank-mini/


 
for R600 ...im sure I can get it cheaper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eugene_VH (30/4/15)

We have in stock.

kangertech-subtank-mini R450

+ Shipping R65

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (30/4/15)

where in Randburg are you guys


----------



## Eugene_VH (30/4/15)

Olivedale, opposite Olivedale Clinic. In the All Saints Center. We are situated inside Buzz Tattoo Studio. Right next to the Wimpy.


----------



## Mario (30/4/15)

Eugene_VH said:


> We have in stock.
> 
> kangertech-subtank-mini R450
> 
> + Shipping R65


sweet gonna order one @Eugene_VH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (30/4/15)

Will have restocked tomorrow


----------

